# Curious - sexuality.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Now if this doesn't set the cat amoung the pidgeons, then nothing will. Please, please, PLEASE, don't think what I'm about to say is meant to be patonising, it isn't, or a reflection of the various flavours of sexuality. It's not, I'm just genreally curious, and probably stupid.

Right - say something was born blind and deaf, is the basis of our sexuality entirely dependant on our senses?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

*Sniff sniff*? ohhh ?BOY? you smell gooooood Martin :wink: ? is that male sex pheromones you?re wearing?  :wink:



> *Sex Pheromones*
> In animals, sex pheromones indicate the availability of the female for breeding. Many insect species release sex pheromones to attract a mate and many lepidopterans can detect a potential mate from as far away as 10 km (6.2 miles). Pheromones can be used in gametes to trail the opposite sex's gametes for fertilization. Pheromones are also used in the detection of oestrus in sows. Boar pheromones are sprayed into the sty, and those sows which exhibit sexual arousal are known to be currently available for breeding.
> Male animals also emit pheromones that convey information about what species they are, and their genotype. The purpose of pheromones giving information about genotype is a mechanism to avoid inbreeding. Females are attracted to males with the least similar genotype, which means they are attracted to males who are the least likely to be related to them. An exception to this is when the female is pregnant. Then they are most drawn to individuals with the most similar pheromones (and therefore genotype) because they want to keep family close by to aid with the raising of their young and to take advantage of protection.


Interesting question thought. If all have our senses were removed (sight, smell, touch, taste, sound) would we even exist?

P.S: Do you fancy a quickie


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Interesting question on the second night in a row I can't sleep.

Thought about this last night. If I may be graphic, sex is so instinctual, so fundamental, so hard-wired -- baby boys have erections -- I don't know at what month, but as babies. Boys/men awaken w/erections. Girls and boys are sexually precocious even when they don't really understand what they're doing.

My sense is it normally takes all five senses, and perhaps a sixth 8) to feel sexually attracted to someone. Yet I believe loss of any combination of those senses can still be compensated for.

Touch is important, any form of communication. I don't know how limited a person would have to be -- certainly the fewer the senses, I'd gather the less likely one would have connecting with anyone.

But if one thinks of Helen Keller, deaf, dumb and blind, she was able to form a loving bond with her teacher, and ultimately her family and to reach out to others.

Interesting question.

But I'll say, "One is the loneliest number." I think everyone has desires even if seriously handicapped.

And if you'll forgive me, to Hell with DP, depression, anxiety and all of this crap.
Thank you.
Nite,
D


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I have no idea Martin. Did Hellen Keller ever get laid?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I think she did Cecil, but that was only because she wanted a baby.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> But if one thinks of Helen Keller, deaf, dumb and blind, she was able to form a loving bond with her teacher, and ultimately her family and to reach out to others.


sorry really bugged me... she was deaf and blind yes but not DUMB... outdated term that should have never been used in the first place... she wasnt mute either... her vocal cords worked just fine as they do for almost any person who is deaf. im taking a sign lanugage class and a intervention class for people with other disabilities... it makes me more sensitive to language like that... sorry.. i know it annoying and most of the time people dont mean any harm by saying stuff like that... but if no one points it out i guess youll never know? :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

rainboteers said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > But if one thinks of Helen Keller, deaf, dumb and blind, she was able to form a loving bond with her teacher, and ultimately her family and to reach out to others.
> ...


I'm sorry, I should know better. I was Mrs. Keller in the play "The Miracle Worker" -- I certainly don't mean any offence. Also my mother ... last century saw Helen Keller in the flesh and she indeed speak, as I recall it was difficult to understand her -- Annie Sullivan was there to help "translate". (Mother born in 1915, was medical school grad in 1943.)

I *am* using an old fashioned term. I don't like it anymore than what people on the board here say daily, such as "schitzo", etc. "whacko", etc., also implying somehow that schizophrenics (that's the correct spelling) are not human. They can function in society, sometimes at very high degrees -- better than I can.

I'm old. Sorry. It is simply an expression. I also don't know what the new expression "gay" means now. I'm utterly confused. It seems to mean something other than homosexual. And I don't like the word gay, dike sp?

I don't know if Hellen Keller every made love, but I believe she would have wanted to and would have been completely capable of doing so, in having great desire -- why wouldn't she? She was a passionate woman, a strong woman.

Also, I wouldn't use that terminology to someone in person who had any such handicap. I just wrote it out of habit and in haste. I should just have said, deaf and blind, but I don't think she could be understood very well. My mother frequently lied.

Sorry,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I also don't happen to like Cecil's sentence "did Helen Keller ever get laid?" OMG. There are better ways to say that for the love of God.

And I know better, I get offended here all the time.
Sorry, sorry, sorry.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I think she did Cecil, but that was only because she wanted a baby.


And what is wrong with that! LOL. Jeez.

I feel terribly picked on today. No sleep. Crabby.

I'm SORRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

"In 1890, ten-year-old Helen Keller was introduced to the story of Ragnhild K?ta - a deaf blind Norwegian girl who had learned to speak. Ragnhild K?ta's success inspired Helen ? she wanted to learn to speak as well. Anne was able to teach Helen to speak using the Tadoma method (touching the lips and throat of others as they speak) combined with "fingerspelling" alphabetical characters on the palm of Helen's hand. Later, Keller would also learn to read English, French, German, Greek, and Latin in Braille."

More, tons more from Wikipedia.

This woman would have had sexual desires. No doubt about it. Also she wasn't born deaf and blind. She had some sort of fever/illness very early as a little baby/child. She recalls seeing flickering lights/reflections of leaves, etc.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

"Even after three years of daily work, her voice was uneven and difficult to control. Though she was embarrassed by her speaking voice and terrified of the crowds, Helen Keller boldly went on the lecture circuit. She later wrote that it felt as if she were going to her own hanging: "Terror invaded my flesh, my mind froze, my heart stopped beating. I kept repeating, 'What shall I do? What shall I do to calm this tumult within me?'" "

This was something my mother said. This doesn't mean the woman couldn't speak and wasn't well-educated and very politically active, etc.

OK, I'll stop researching and writing.

Dumb would imply mute I suppose and Helen wasn't mute.

She had a very "normal" life was a suffragete sp?, member of the socialist party (very active), won many honors.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oh wow perfect timing. I can't sleep either, and was almsot hysterical 5 minutes ago. I planned to come on here and start a topic about sex and there was one here already, waiting.

I think all the senses are involved in sex. But without touch, we would be shafted, if you'll excuse the pun. I think our instincts are physical, our basic genetic make up is so that we respond to touch in ways that help us procreate. To help things get to that stage, the other senses come into play. Through our experiences, we develop preferences that could be visual, olfactory etc etc that make the 'dating' part fun, but at the end of the day, turn the lights off and it could be anyone or any'thing'...

I don't really know. Right now I'm pretty convinced my husband doesn't find me attractive in any way shape or form and I want to throw my laptop at the wall.

Over and out


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> oh wow perfect timing. I can't sleep either, and was almsot hysterical 5 minutes ago. I planned to come on here and start a topic about sex and there was one here already, waiting.
> 
> I think all the senses are involved in sex. But without touch, we would be shafted, if you'll excuse the pun. I think our instincts are physical, our basic genetic make up is so that we respond to touch in ways that help us procreate. To help things get to that stage, the other senses come into play. Through our experiences, we develop preferences that could be visual, olfactory etc etc that make the 'dating' part fun, but at the end of the day, turn the lights off and it could be anyone or any'thing'...
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL
God bless you G-Funk. And I'm sure your husband finds you attractive. I agree with just turnin' the lights off, and with a lovely touch things can just go from there.

My God, I'm sorry I'm so crabby. It's been an odd, sad, confusing week, and I'm tired and can't sleep. Apologies. Fortunately however, I have an iMAC and am happy as a clam about that 

Forgive the crab if you will.
Nite,
Love,
Dreamer


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah please forgive my last night's rant aswell- i was very tired and stressed and now I'm reading it and cringing! still miserable though


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

im sorry dreamer... i didnt mean to make you feel bad at all... but i like when people point out stuff to me that i say because it helps me realize.. i knew you didnt mean anything by it... i really shouldnt have even said anything... i had just gotten in an arguement with my bf when he was telling me that women are not dicriminated against... then he went on to say even if they are the fact that they get lower rates on car insurance makes it ok... so i was on my high horse.. and i trompled over here on it too...


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry I flew off the handle rainbow ... As noted, I'm massively over-sesitive, guilty as charged (I'm truly working on it!) ... truce. Please forgive. And no worries.

Sometimes I turn into a porcupine. :?

No worries. 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> And what is wrong with that! LOL. Jeez.


My god woman, what rock did you crawl out from under today ? 

There is NOTHING wrong with that. Good on her, I say.


----------

